# An old photo - My old planted Biorb 105... 'A Dome of Green'



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2012)

I was going through some older photos this morning and thought I'd share a pic of my old planted Biorb 105 - thinking back I never had any algae or problems with it...


----------



## Kristoph91 (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: An old photo - My old planted Biorb 105...*

Nice  like the way you've hidden the tube with the bogwood. 

Looks healthy!


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: An old photo - My old planted Biorb 105...*

Cheers Kris, It actually ran really well, all I did was upgrade the light with some extra SMD LED's and I used 'Dorset pea gravel' that was about it, no Co2 or nutrients & and just a 30% water change once a week.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: An old photo - My old planted Biorb 105...*

best Biorb i have seen!

looks great that mate.


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: An old photo - My old planted Biorb 105...*

Cheers Ian, this was got me into planted tanks more and I moved onto the corner tank - one day i'll get an ADA


----------



## Ben22 (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: An old photo - My old planted Biorb 105... 'A Dome of Gr*

looks alright to be fair, i started off with a biorb they seem a good idea when you start off. Best one I have seen though!


----------

